# Snow and fishing.



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Alright this is my first year. What are some tips and etc for cold weather/snow.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Tip #1 without saying - dress in layers to keep warmer....have 2 pairs of gloves on you at all times.

Tip #2 use smaller offerings or bait when the water temp's get cold enough to form ice shelves....small minnows, small egg sacks.....etc.

Tip #3 for fly fishermen use midge patterns in the #14 - #18 size hook.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

A wide brimmed waterproof hat. and if you have felt soled boots, korkers.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tip: 
I use chap-stick/ lip balm or wax on my guides of my noodle rod to
keep them from freezing up in extreme cold winter conditions.

Nothing more of a pain in the Butt in the winter then poking ice
out of your guides every 10 casts.

:G


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

In the dead of winter many times the fishing turns on once the slush has a chance to melt, so it's not necessary to get there at first light

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Once the water gets below 40 focus on tail outs. Get yourself a net too, reaching into the water if you're not in a place to beach one blows. Also, try putting a heating pack on your back bw your shoulders, works wonders

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

When you walk to your spot, walk slow. Don't wanna get sweaty or raise your body temperature, this will make you cold(er)when you stop moving.


Invest in a good pair of gloves that are fingerless at the tips with a mitten top you can take on/off. I always put hand Warmers in the mitten part. 

Bring extra socks (insert lieutenant Dan reference here) if for some reason your waders get a leak, nothing worse than cold feet! 





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't flood your waders, I did it last winter and it sucked....


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

I can't seem to keep my feet warm for my life! 4 pairs of socks still freezing to the point I can't feel them. (With waders on)


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

ztkaz said:


> I can't seem to keep my feet warm for my life! 4 pairs of socks still freezing to the point I can't feel them. (With waders on)


What kind of waders do you use? Surprisingly the more expensive waders in which you buy the boots separate do not keep your feet as warm as bootfoot waders. The bootfoot waders leave a larger gap for air which in tern keeps your feet warmer. On the stockingfoot waders they are tight around your feet allowing for less warmth.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry double post go down.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Indybio72 said:


> What kind of waders do you use? Surprisingly the more expensive waders in which you buy the boots separate do not keep your feet as warm as bootfoot waders. The bootfoot waders leave a larger gap for air which in tern keeps your feet warmer. On the stockingfoot waders they are tight around your feet allowing for less warmth.


I have stocking waders. Feild & stream to be exact. I hate them. My feet are always freezing. I already got a leak after a week of using them so I went and returned them and got new ones.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

They make socks that have a pocket on top of the toes, big enough for a hand warmer - they make actual 'foot warmers', trust me buy those and not the hand warmers. I made the mistake one year hunting and my feet felt like they were about to catch on fire.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

tehsavage said:


> They make socks that have a pocket on top of the toes, big enough for a hand warmer - they make actual 'foot warmers', trust me buy those and not the hand warmers. I made the mistake one year hunting and my feet felt like they were about to catch on fire.


Sounds uncomfortable but I think I might try that. I can deal with the cold it's just my feet.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh and I should probably mention don't put the heating pack directly on your skin

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Some people have poor circulation in their extremities, so even if its mildly cold it feels like your going to get frostbite. I am one of these. If the warmers dont work, maybe consider getting bootfoot waders.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Indybio72 said:


> Some people have poor circulation in their extremities, so even if its mildly cold it feels like your going to get frostbite. I am one of these. If the warmers dont work, maybe consider getting bootfoot waders.


I'm also a smoker and I know that doesn't help with finger and toe circulation.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

ztkaz said:


> I can't seem to keep my feet warm for my life! 4 pairs of socks still freezing to the point I can't feel them. (With waders on)


I literally feel your pain. My hands and feet get so cold while sitting for an extended period of time, even in mild weather. This has made a lot of hunts less enjoyable. Sometimes I even wonder, what am I doing using vacation to sit in a tree all day and freeze? Maybe the wife is right. We should spend more vacation at the beach! How are your hands and feet while walking? I obviously stay pretty warm when moving around, but within minutes of stopping i am miserable.:-(


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

There something called Raynaud's syndrome in which when your in the cold your extremities get little blood flow and feel really cold. This is what I have but I remember the doctor saying its pretty common. Kinda sucks though when your favorite hobby requires you to be out in the cold weather and your body doesnt want to cooperate.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

missionfishin said:


> I literally feel your pain. My hands and feet get so cold while sitting for an extended period of time, even in mild weather. This has made a lot of hunts less enjoyable. Sometimes I even wonder, what am I doing using vacation to sit in a tree all day and freeze? Maybe the wife is right. We should spend more vacation at the beach! How are your hands and feet while walking? I obviously stay pretty warm when moving around, but within minutes of stopping i am miserable.:-(


When I'm out of the water I'm fine. They are extremely warm then. But after an hours plus my feet are numb. It's not pain. Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I use the toe warmers. They are a little cheaper than the foot warmers and work pretty well to keep my whole foot warm. They are peel and stick so you can just attach them to the outside of your sock.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Get some cabelas duck hunting 5mm neoprene with Atleast 1000 grams of insulation buy them a size too big and wear thick wool socks these waders will be too warm for early fall and late spring but awesome in winter say good bye to cold feet


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

ztkaz said:


> When I'm out of the water I'm fine. They are extremely warm then. But after an hours plus my feet are numb. It's not pain. Kinda hard to explain.


Move around more. When I first started I would stand in a single spot for hours without moving...your feet will get cold quick. Get out walk around from spot to spot. I know it sounds simple but I never did it, and it works well.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Years back i figured out that a tight wading boot can make your feet cold quick.
Make sure your boots/shoes have enough space for the extra layers and still give your toes some "wiggle room".
Laynhardwood is right, heavy neopremes do a good job of keeping you warm - can't even wear mine if it's above 50 degrees.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm 61 yrs old and have been fishing for Steel for many years. For me the hardest thing to keep warm is my feet, I'm diabetic and have poor circulation in them. For many years I wore neoprene boot foot waders with the felt inserts, they kept my feet warm and toasty. When they finally gave out my friends talked me into going with breathable stockingfoot waders. I bought a pair from LL Bean mainly because of their forever warranty, and the boots I picked up are Chota's. I normally wear size 10 shoes but at my friends suggestion I bought size 12 wading boots, that gave me lots of room for socks without fitting too tight. The real key to staying warm is knowing how to dress in layers. I bought a pair of Under Armor socks to help wisk moisture away from my feet and a good pair of Merino wool socks to put over those. Stay away from cotton, it holds moisture and will not help keep you warm. Next, a pair of Polypropelene thermal underwear followed by a good fleece pants. Even when fishing at temps below 32 degree's, dressing like this keeps me pretty warm. One thing to remember when standing in water that's about 33 degree's nothing will keep your feet warm forever. When you start noticing your feet getting a bit cold, get out and walk around for a couple minutes then get back into the water with warm feet. By doing this you'll be much more comfortable when temps get below freezing.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Try good moisture wicking liner socks under good wool socks and add toe or full foot warmers if needed....that's what I do with my steel toe work boots. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

If your using 4 pairs of socks your cutting off blood circulation to your feet. Get a pair of under amour cold gear socks and a pair of field&stream thick socks. If you can't move your toes in the waders before you get in the water things are too tight.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

spectrum said:


> If your using 4 pairs of socks your cutting off blood circulation to your feet. Get a pair of under amour cold gear socks and a pair of field&stream thick socks. If you can't move your toes in the waders before you get in the water things are too tight.


That's what I was going to say. Too many socks is worse than not enough. You need to have the wiggle room. If you feel your toes get cold move them around. Periodically move them around. Stand on the bank instead of in the water.

Make sure that you don't wear cotton! I use a thin pair of ankle high wool socks or taller(it doesn't matter). Then if it's cold (40 degrees or cooler) I put on another thicker pair of taller socks. If I have it too tight in my boots I get colder than if I can move my feet/toes around.

You can also buy some electric socks from cabelas that are battery powered. I have a pair but I haven't used them. I haven't really needed to. A couple of times I thought that they might help though. You're feet will get cold no matter what you do if it's really cold.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

I bought big fluffy socks that aren't tight on my feet for that reason


----------

